# Anyone with BBA X1800XT send me their bios please.



## Spires (Dec 17, 2005)

I lost one of my raid drives and lost my old bios. I'm not sure I'm happy with this Sapphire OC bios. If anyone has their stock BBA X1800XT bios, I would appreciate it if they could send it to me 8).. Just send to spires@olypen.com   ... Thanks in advance dudes..


----------



## TooFast (Dec 19, 2005)

where would i find the stock bios


----------



## Urlyin (Dec 19, 2005)

Spires said:
			
		

> I lost one of my raid drives and lost my old bios. I'm not sure I'm happy with this Sapphire OC bios. If anyone has their stock BBA X1800XT bios, I would appreciate it if they could send it to me 8).. Just send to spires@olypen.com   ... Thanks in advance dudes..



Sorry to hear Spires but can I suggest that they submit the BIOS to the ATI BIOS Collection for future reference ...


----------

